# Chicken Pot Pie (Disney's 50's Prime Time Café)



## kitchenelf (Feb 2, 2005)

Here's my notes first - I did thicken the milk roux mixture a tad more with a flour slurry - I might have made it a bit too thick though - as the Parmesan cheese helps thicken it. I added a tad more salt. I also added about 1/2 cup of frozen peas as no self-respecting pot pie is pealess!! lol I will also add some pepper to the "gravy" next time. 

ALSO I made this a double crust pot pie - I may blind bake the bottom crust next time. 

I also used white and dark meat as I wasn't going to pay close to $15.00 for tenderloins when I could get the whole bird for a little over $4.00!! Highly seasoned the water with boullion, onion and celery. 

Chicken Pot Pie (Disney's 50's Prime Time Café) 

2 C. chicken tenderloins, uncooked 
1 C. broccoli, tops only 
1/2 C. carrots, cubed 
1/2 C. celery, cubed 
1/4 C. leeks, diced 
3 Tbsp. butter 
3 Tbsp. flour 
3 C. milk or half and half 
1 C. Parmesean cheese, grated 
2 chicken bouillion cubes 
Pastry dough for a single pie (double crust) 
1 egg, beaten 

Preparation: 
Preheat oven to 400 degrees. 

In boiling salted water, simmer chicken tenderlions, broccoli, carrots, celery, and leeks until chicken is fully cooked and vegetables are tender, but still firm (about 15 minutes). Drain well and set aside. 

In a medium sized skillet, melt butter and add flour. Cook for 5 minutes and add milk or half-and-half. Bring to a boil and simmer until thickened (about 10 minutes). Dissolve chicken boulillon cubes in 1/4 cup warm water and add to sauce. Blend in grated Parmesean cheese and remove from heat. Add cooked chicken and vegetables and mix well. 

Pour mixture into a deep-dish pie plate and cover with pie dough. Seal edges well and brush top with beaten egg. Bake until crust is golden brown and the filling is hot (about 45 to 50 minutes). Brushing a little milk on the top of the pie dough before baking will give the crust a delightful color.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks, kitchenelf.  Sounds yummy.  I will pass the recipe and notes on to my mom.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 2, 2005)

You are very welcome!

If she uses a pressure cooker that's how I did mine - then while I was picking the meat off the bones I cooked the veggies - I chopped mine up pretty small and cooked them for about 7 minutes.  It's really good.  I will make this many times.  I might experiment with ingredients - but not too much


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 3, 2005)

I wish I knew how to get the picture a bit larger


----------



## middie (Feb 3, 2005)

all you have to do is click on the picture.
it's a pretty good size pic then


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, elf, that looks beautiful!  Let me know when you make it again, and I'll be there!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 3, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> all you have to do is click on the picture.
> it's a pretty good size pic then



sure 'nuff!! Thanks middie


----------

